# Universal Temperature Gage for a Heat Press?



## thegiftsolution (Mar 25, 2008)

I have a heat press that I purchased from a guy on eBay and like all others he is not around any longer. 

The Temp. Gage is not working and the heat platin will not heat up, some time I can tap on it with my hand and it will go on. 

Do any of you know a parts house that would have a universal temp gage for this press?

I hate to just scrap it since it has bee a very good press for a couple of years.

Thank you


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Can you show pic there are others out there that sale parts just need to know the make ..


----------



## thegiftsolution (Mar 25, 2008)

mrdavid said:


> Can you show pic there are others out there that sale parts just need to know the make ..


I have no clue what make it is since there is nothing on the press, it is just a generic press. Not sure if the pic will show or not since I have never added a pic on here.


----------



## thegiftsolution (Mar 25, 2008)

Sorry about the size of the photo, I should have resized it.


----------



## thegiftsolution (Mar 25, 2008)

Not sure if this will help or not but the Temp Gage is - XMTG-3000 -


----------



## thegiftsolution (Mar 25, 2008)

thegiftsolution said:


> Sorry about the size of the photo, I should have resized it.


Resized the photo, disregard this post


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

Some of the components can be fairly generic and may even be found in other pieces of junk equipment like washers and dryers. Particularly, it sounds like the thermostat is either broke, or your relay for your heating element is broke. 

A simple gist of how a heat press works: Power switch goes to on, power is supplied a light, and two relays, one of which is for heating the unit, the other is for the timer and audible alarm. 

The heater relay works based off of a thermostat and supplying high wattage to the platen which I'm assuming is some wire ran close together and bare, haven't taken a heating element apart yet though, so dunno, but the electricity generates heat, the wire then uses the platen as basically a big heat sink, and the platen heats up, is my understanding of how it works, someone more enlightened may chime in though. 

Anyway, part of the thermostat is a temperature display, which is probably what you are tapping, the other part is the finishing connection to the relay to notify it when to activate the heating element (when it's reached specified heat it kicks off, when it's below, it kicks on). You may have a loose connection or a loose solder joint on your thermostat at either end which is resulting in a short and therefore the relay isn't acting, or the relay itself could be bad. If you are comfortable working with electronics, then I'd say go ahead and take it apart before you go looking for replacement parts, check the connections, if you're really comfortable, try bypassing the thermostat on the relay to see if it kicks on.

Edit: whoops, since I started my reply there's been pictures posted and it's mostly digital. Never worked on a digital press, but a lot of stuff should be somewhat similar, although you will have more wires, thinner wires, and some printed circuit boards. I would still say check all connections and wires for damage from the temperature control to the heating element.


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

I need a thermo for mine also .. i believe it is from the 70's. I checked all the obvious places (hardware stores). I am going to a small appliance fixer when i can get out of here to see if they have one .. shouldnt be too complicated, I was even thinking of using one out of a toaster oven.. but i think I may call a press manufacturer and order one (mine isnt digital).


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

This is an import and unless you can locate the supplier I am afraid you are out of luck. Have you opened up the back and made sure all the wiring is tight? That might help.


----------



## blonddeb (Jan 26, 2012)

I also made the mistake of buying a press on ebay. I now need help with it. Does anyone know how to set the thermostate? It flashes HH and will not heat up.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

That could be an incorrect wiring problem. Can you contact the supplier?


----------



## RStephen (Apr 12, 2012)

The temperature controller is made by XINLING Electrical Co. China. A replacement can be found on ALIexpress and ordered direct from slow boat from China. Good Luck. The reason I know this is I have a Geo Knight with manual time/temp and am looking to upgrade it to digital.


----------



## MommaKate (Jun 17, 2016)

*Heat Press Problems*

When I'm heat pressing things the temperature starts going up and then says HH, does anyone know what that means Thanks


----------

